# Karate- Do Logo needed



## TallAdam85 (Oct 25, 2009)

Can anyone please Email me a jpg file of the symbol for Karate-Do. I could not find any good ones online thanks


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 25, 2009)

Just do a google search for Karatedo kanji and you will find plenty.  Just be aware of the necessary copyrights and file usage rules.  

Also, be aware the Katate-do is composed of 3 symbols and there are 2 ways to write it, so be sure that you know which one you are using.  (&#21776;&#25163; vs &#31354;&#25163  You can read about the difference in Wikipedia if you're interested.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Oct 30, 2009)

I will be happy to do it for you in various fonts but it will have to wait until Sunday or monday.


----------



## Haze (Oct 31, 2009)

I like this one, veryclear and crisp.
http://www.askp-karate.com/Portals/0/images/Karate-Do_Kanji.gif


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Oct 31, 2009)

Haze said:


> I like this one, veryclear and crisp.
> http://www.askp-karate.com/Portals/0/images/Karate-Do_Kanji.gif


Just a note from a graphics point of view it looks very clear on the web but in print it would be ok if it was small but its only 96dpi where where is suggested at 300 dpi.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok I am back home and can do that kanji for you just let me know how big you would like them.


----------

